# Paint correction guide



## Dez58pop (May 30, 2013)

Am I right that I'm doing the correct procedures when doing a full paint correction ,I use presta products USA brand ,presta ultra cutting creme,first ,then cutting cream light,then a machine polish ,then swirl and hologram remover then a carnauba wax by hand ,do I need to put a hand glaze on in between any stages or does the swirl remover take control of this ,none of the polishers contain any fillers either,and also if I've just got a few light marring marks in the paint can I just go over with the light cutting cream instead of using a heavy tutting cream ,thanks ,brilliant site


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Start with the least aggressive products first and then increase if required. You do not need a glaze, hopefully the polish should make the paint look great. You can use a glaze if you wish but it is not required.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Where are you from mate , I have lots of Presta products , but used their Aurora ,Ultra Polish , Best Wax & Fast Wax mostly .

Ultra Cut Creme s pretty strong cutting power here .Did you get their Polish Kit ! It comes with all the pads needed for your job .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Would start with a soft med cut foam on Ultra Cut Creme, then a finishing pad on Cut Llight .

A glaze s used for filling paint defects , 

Do you have a Wax Cleanser , it should be used before you either wax or put on a coat of paint sealant .


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

As stated from lovejackson , use the softest compound first , if it s not doing the job , use Ultra Cut .


----------



## Dez58pop (May 30, 2013)

Thanks people, hi I'm from Sheffield my local refinishing shop srs sells the complete range I've only just started with it so I bought the ultra cut and a black wool pad ,but I found the wool mop not very good ,like it wasn't removing the mareing very good so I switched back to my g mop foam pad ,then used my 3m waffle pad with g10 has the shop didn't have the light cut left ,which was ok ,does anybody else use there wool mop ,when I watch the American hot rod shows ,that's all they seem to use or is it only for fresh paint any advise much appreciated has most of the mops for presta are wool mops ,cheers


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nothing wrong with wool pads, they do a good job at removing a lot of paint but will cause a lot of marring on the paint so you would need to follow with a compound, polish etc


----------



## Dez58pop (May 30, 2013)

How do u mean a compound ,the ultra cut is a compound ,do u mean the next cut which is light cut but this used with a wool pad too ,the only which isn't is the swirl remover which is a blue foam pad,also says the speeds to buff are 1800 2000 rpm and I've notice detailers only buff at slow speeds


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Do you happen to have foam pads ! _f so use the Med cut foam pad with the Ultra Cut Creme , then the Finishing Cut Foam Pad for finishing with Creme Light ._


----------



## Kraigy (Jun 22, 2013)

sprocketser said:


> Would start with a soft med cut foam on Ultra Cut Creme, then a finishing pad on Cut Llight .
> 
> A glaze s used for filling paint defects ,
> 
> Do you have a Wax Cleanser , it should be used before you either wax or put on a coat of paint sealant .


does this not strip any of the work youve put into polishing??

Could yo uexplain what it does please matie.

I'm sue to detail my baby (metal one not child lol) and want the best results possible 

Going to clay, iron x , tar remover, compound 105, finish 205 and was just going to seal with Ziano Show Car Sealant.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Dez58pop said:


> How do u mean a compound ,the ultra cut is a compound ,do u mean the next cut which is light cut but this used with a wool pad too ,the only which isn't is the swirl remover which is a blue foam pad,also says the speeds to buff are 1800 2000 rpm and I've notice detailers only buff at slow speeds


Not used any Presta products but generally speaking a wool pad can leave a lot of marks on the paint. Sometimes they can be removed with a polish but sometimes you may need to use a compound and a foam pad and then a polish to get the paint looking great.

If the instructions say you need 1800 then this is where I would start. The thing with wool is it is really aggressive stuff, used in the right way it can be a really useful tool and on some paints it can be necessary to use wool. However, as I keep saying, start with the least aggressive products first. The idea is to only remove enough paint to get the job done


----------



## Dez58pop (May 30, 2013)

Thanks matey much appreciated


----------

